# 6mm, or 9mm Sav. filter?



## limpinghawk (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an ebay special coming in this week that needs some work.

I want to smoke it with, and without the balsa filter to see which I like better.

How will I know which size filter it takes, (6mm.or 9mm) if it does not have one installed for me to measure?

It is a Savinelli 803 KS.

Thanks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Try this Savinelli Venezia (803 KS) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

They look different too, I know because I bought the wrong ones once. The 6mm are triangular while the 9mm are "differently shaped".

Not sure if these will help.

6mm










9mm










You may be able to shave enough material off of a 9mm to make it fit a 6mm pipe, as long as the draw isn't restricted I don't see any problem.


----------

